# Room to Bore?? Stroker kit for more displacement 1.8T turbo upgrade!



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

Is there room to bore out a 1.8T block? It's at 81mm now I would want to take it to 88 or 89mm... I have a 1.8T with Tiptronic, but I am going to do this to my new 4Motion Passat that I am picking up in September, and that's when the fun begins. When I get deep into it, I am converting the bottom end over with a Stroker kit, raising the stroke from 86.4mm to about 95mm, and it won't change compression. However, this will drop my HP as the stroke elongates... is there room to bore out a 1.8T Block? This would keep the HP and Torque curve more balanced, and then the added dispacement would bring up to about a 2.4l - more to play with















Anybody bored a 1.8T block before, or is there not enough room on the block...







??? I posted this in the 1.8T forum, but those guys would rather argue about which chip is best rather than serious tuning or mods...


----------



## euro_racer16v (Jun 22, 2003)

umm someone please correct me if i am wrong. but the 1.8t shares common dimensions with all the other 1.8 blocks.
which i would say the max bore, and be safe, would be 83.5.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (euro_racer16v)*

i know boring to 2.0L is safe, 2.4L?!?! now thats a lil crazy


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Room to Bore?? Stroker kit for more displacement 1.8T turbo upgrade! (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

the largest stroker kit for a VW 4 cyl that i've seen puts it at 2.1L 
any larger than that and you've got very very thin cylinder walls, not something you want with a turbo.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Room to Bore?? Stroker kit for more displacement 1.8T turbo upgrade! (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

Buy a stock 1.9L diesel turbos crank and som nice overbore race pistons and ypu have a 2Liter engine that work without spending to much money on small gains
/2.3L mohahah


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Room to Bore?? Stroker kit for more displacement 1.8T turbo upgrade! (foffa2002)*

while .2 litre might seem cool, i bet the same money spent towards more hardcore turbo, intercooler, nitrous,driveline could result in good numbers.
I mean 1.8Tbilly did over 400whp on the stock block with a chip and AIC. How much power are you going after?
unless of course you must have a 20/20, which i can totally understand


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Room to Bore?? Stroker kit for more displacement 1.8T turbo upgrade! (SN2BDNGRZB55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SN2BDNGRZB55* »_Is there room to bore out a 1.8T block? It's at 81mm now I would want to take it to 88 or 89mm... I have a 1.8T with Tiptronic, but I am going to do this to my new 4Motion Passat that I am picking up in September, and that's when the fun begins. When I get deep into it, I am converting the bottom end over with a Stroker kit, raising the stroke from 86.4mm to about 95mm, and it won't change compression. However, this will drop my HP as the stroke elongates... is there room to bore out a 1.8T Block? This would keep the HP and Torque curve more balanced, and then the added dispacement would bring up to about a 2.4l - more to play with















Anybody bored a 1.8T block before, or is there not enough room on the block...







??? I posted this in the 1.8T forum, but those guys would rather argue about which chip is best rather than serious tuning or mods...









Max bore for the block is 83, but even that's not wise at all. There is little space between the bores as it is. I would go no bigger than 81.5mm.


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Room to Bore?? Stroker kit for more displacement 1.8T turbo upgrade! (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
Max bore for the block is 83, but even that's not wise at all. There is little space between the bores as it is. I would go no bigger than 81.5mm.

Well I am not going to push things... let me clarify. A stroker kit changing the stroke from 86.4 to 95mm will take the displacement up to 2.0 (1959cc). Since the stroke would increase 10%, making the torque side of the power ratio higher, I wanted to increase the bore to help stabilize the HP/Torque ratio....and of course boring it out would increase displacement - going to 88 or 89mm would raise the displacement another 10% bringing it up to a total of 2.37 or '2.4L'. I don't want to compromise the strength of the cylinder walls though.. even if the max would be 83mm, the ends wouldn't justify the means with doing that much work for only a 1% displacement increase! I'll just over-compensate by upping the boost!








The goal is 400 Whp, so close to 500 chp on a 4Motion, BEFORE nitrous. The design with be a play on the sequential set up found in a Porsche 959 and with the Borg Warner R2S set up. Project to begin when I take delivery in September!! 
Thanks for the input, sounds like a no-go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by SN2BDNGRZB55 at 10:32 PM 2-26-2004_


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (Anand20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anand20v* »_i know boring to 2.0L is safe, 2.4L?!?! now thats a lil crazy

If the max you can bore is to 83mm.. you can't get to 2.0. I think you are referring to a Stroker kit...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Room to Bore?? Stroker kit for more displacement 1.8T turbo upgrade! (SN2BDNGRZB55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SN2BDNGRZB55* »_Is there room to bore out a 1.8T block? It's at 81mm now I would want to take it to 88 or 89mm... I have a 1.8T with Tiptronic, but I am going to do this to my new 4Motion Passat that I am picking up in September, and that's when the fun begins. When I get deep into it, I am converting the bottom end over with a Stroker kit, raising the stroke from 86.4mm to about 95mm, and it won't change compression. However, this will drop my HP as the stroke elongates... is there room to bore out a 1.8T Block? This would keep the HP and Torque curve more balanced, and then the added dispacement would bring up to about a 2.4l - more to play with















Anybody bored a 1.8T block before, or is there not enough room on the block...







??? I posted this in the 1.8T forum, but those guys would rather argue about which chip is best rather than serious tuning or mods...









Max you can bore to safely(if you want to run 400Whp) is 83mm using JE custom pistons.I would use the ABA OBD1 block as a good starting point.If yiu want to keep your 1.8T block(simplicty of oil ports) then rebore it 83mm.As for stroke do whatever satisfies you,just make sure those rods are bullet proof.
Port the head,polish it and get a nice cam set and then your good to go.The intake Plenum on the 1.8T passat/A4 is perfect in terms of TB is placed in the centre so airflow is good to go.
Get a custom manifold built using a K26/T04E Turbo and 38mm external wastegate.You can use your stock management system since the Ecu is very flexible.I am sure with this set up on 16psi of boost you will see 400whp
HTH


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Room to Bore?? Stroker kit for more displacement 1.8T turbo upgrade! (Impact_Wrench)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impact_Wrench* »_the largest stroker kit for a VW 4 cyl that i've seen puts it at 2.1L 
any larger than that and you've got very very thin cylinder walls, not something you want with a turbo.

The stroker kit I was going to get wouldn't require a bore-out. It was something I was looking into for balance of gains only. A good kit I did find that would require a bore-out to 82.5 - only 1.5mm over stock - is at http://www.eurospecsport.com. It is a 1984cc/2.0 kit and it keeps the torque/hp ratio almost the same, which is good. But the kit I looked at initially was basically just a custom kit that used the same bore - vw has long enough blocks to go to the 95mm stroke with really good short pistons.


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Room to Bore?? Stroker kit for more displacement 1.8T turbo upgrade! (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Max you can bore to safely(if you want to run 400Whp) is 83mm using JE custom pistons.I would use the ABA OBD1 block as a good starting point.If yiu want to keep your 1.8T block(simplicty of oil ports) then rebore it 83mm.As for stroke do whatever satisfies you,just make sure those rods are bullet proof.
Port the head,polish it and get a nice cam set and then your good to go.The intake Plenum on the 1.8T passat/A4 is perfect in terms of TB is placed in the centre so airflow is good to go.
Get a custom manifold built using a K26/T04E Turbo and 38mm external wastegate.You can use your stock management system since the Ecu is very flexible.I am sure with this set up on 16psi of boost you will see 400whp
HTH

Thanks, that's a great suggestion. Yeah, that's why I like the AWP engine - the airflow on it is beautiful to make monster gains on a completely custom turbo set up. Like I said before, the turbo set up will be completely custom with a new manifold and newly designed piping. There will be two turbos run sequentially, but not bi-turbo. One will be small like a K0 size or T28 size, and the second closer to a GT58 size used at higher RPM. Among other things, the head will be ported and polished, and the exhaust port slightly bored for faster spool up due to the increased displacement. Engine management will coordinate with Aquamist to eliminate detonation, and I don't think we'll use giggle juice, but you never know. The boost will push over 2Bar to accomplish our speed/power goals. I am doing most of the bolt on and other stuff like the stroker kit, but then I am going to bring the car down to Innovative Turbo Systems in Simi Valley, by Thousand Oaks or just NW of Los Angeles. I've been talking to them for about a year now, but I've been waiting for the 4Motion to finally be available on the 1.8T. Too bad it's a 5sp... we'll probably change that anyways. Anybody got a 337 the aren't using? No? just a thought...










_Modified by SN2BDNGRZB55 at 2:41 AM 2-27-2004_


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Room to Bore?? Stroker kit for more displacement 1.8T turbo upgrade! (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_while .2 litre might seem cool, i bet the same money spent towards more hardcore turbo, intercooler, nitrous,driveline could result in good numbers.
I mean 1.8Tbilly did over 400whp on the stock block with a chip and AIC. How much power are you going after?
unless of course you must have a 20/20, which i can totally understand










No, the main reason I am stroking it is for the increased displacement for higher HP and quicker spool-up of the turbo - the higher torque curve will be a nice little side benefit







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by SN2BDNGRZB55 at 12:48 PM 2-27-2004_


----------

